# Transworld



## voodoo willy (Feb 1, 2008)

Hello all...it has been sometime since i've been able to post.

I'm here at the show right now...well not the show but I'm at the ren and will be at the show when it opens. For the members that are going what seminars and shows are you all going to attend?


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Hey Voodoo, it'll be nice to see you again. Here's two threads that have a roll call so-to-speak of who's going:

http://www.halloweenforum.com/haunts-gatherings-conventions/88874-so-who-s-going-tranworld.html

http://www.halloweenforum.com/haunt...9-how-do-you-get-tickets-transworld-show.html


----------



## MLuther (Apr 8, 2009)

Can we expect some videos?


----------



## hirez00 (Oct 13, 2009)

Just landed in st Louis and checking into the hotel. 

Anything interesting going on tonight??


----------



## ZombieRaider (May 18, 2008)

It's killing me no one has photo's up yet!.....AAAAAHHHH!!!!!!.....ZR


----------

